# Here we go again - 125 Peninsula restart



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

I've had some nice tanks over the years and was generally happy with all of them. My last one had some problems, but it was only after I tore it apart that I discovered ( someone else that is ) that i had planaria flat worms and that kept me from keeping SPS and some other corals. My LPS did fairly well, but I just wasn't able to do what I did in the past. That, combined with my busiest year, professionally, 6 months of home renovations and planning a month long destination wedding, to say I'v been preoccupied would be an understatement!

Of course, that meant the tank was neglected and suffered. I was over run by majona anemones, which i thought were just aiptasia and finally, a sand sifting goby I bought had something and died as soon as I put it in the tank, which then infected my fish. I lost 2 gorgeous leopard wrasses, bengaii cardinal, stunning blond naso and a couple more.

SO! I decided to throw out all my rock and sand, clean everything and start from scratch! THAT was not fun. Took me two days of nastiness to clean everything. I forgot how much work it was!

I am now aquascaped, filled and ready to go! Oh wait...not so fast....once I got everything running again, my Red Dragon return pump started overheating and bringing my tank temp up to 87 degrees! *sigh* I had hoped it was a simple repair but alas, had to order a new pump. Red at Coral Reef Shop was great in getting the pump looked at and ordering one quickly - but it takes two weeks to get it here, so just running powerheads and circulating a few hours a day to keep the water healthy.

I've attached pics of the aquascape, ready to go.I used Marco bonding kit - cement - to put everything together. I had to support the pieces while it dried and found it flimsy to work with, but when it dries, it's very solid!

I have a 60 X 24 X 20 starfyre peninsula with a 55 gal sump. The powerheads sitting in the sump are just until the new return pump arrives. It's going to be a slow process, but once I am settled I am looking forward to getting back to my former glory!

The stocking list is similar to what I had before with great success. couple of tangs, 2 wrasses - leopard for sure, possibly a lineatus, bengali cardinals, 2 black ice clowns (see my other post), goby/blenny and orange filefish. I'm open to suggestions of really colourful fish I might substitute , but no anthias. My wife doesn't like them and I haven't had the best luck keeping them, although i quite like the square spot!

Cheers








[/URL]2017 tank restart-5 by [email protected], on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]2017 tank restart-6 by [email protected], on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]2017 tank restart-7 by [email protected], on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]2017 tank restart-8 by [email protected], on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thought i would share the last three 'versions' of my tank








[/URL]tvsidesept2013 by [email protected], on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]tvsideoct2011 by [email protected], on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]tvsidejuly2015 by [email protected], on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Wow, stunning!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

All three versions look fantastic, tagging along to see how the stocking goes.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks. I'm anxious to get it going again. One week before i get the pump feels like a year!


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

So, i FINALLY got my new Red Dragon return pump.

Had my water tested and everything is 0! So I am ready to start putting fish in.

I have a small yellow bellied blue tang from the old set up that needs to go as soon as feasible, however, I want to stock the tank in order of aggression. 

SO! Here is my plan.... 

2-3 bengali cardinals 
The blue tang because i have no choice
4 - orange firefish
sand sifting goby
blennie, or jawfish
Lineatus wrasse
yellow tang
black ice clowns
blue star leopard wrasse

I think that should round it off nicely and minimize any one getting too beat up when I put them in. Thoughts?


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Hmmm. Not getting much response to this thread. Maybe not enough pics 

So, the first three fish are in! My yellow-bellied blue tang which is the only fish to make it from before. A super male pink margin fairy wrasse and a female japanese swallowtail angel.

Next will be a small yellow tang. hard to find a nice fat one right now, so need to snap it up before its gone!








[/URL]Pink Margin Wrasse[/IMG]








[/URL]Pink Margin Wrasse2[/IMG]








[/URL]Japanese Swallowtail2[/IMG]








[/URL]Japanese Swallowtail[/IMG]








[/URL]Yellow-Bellied Blue Tang[/IMG]


----------



## Dominipino (Jun 18, 2017)

*Nice*

Nice wrasse! You should put a female in there. Its nice to see them flashing at dusk. CRS had some nice ones this shipment


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

I was just talking to my wife about that. Might do that, but want to put a Bluestar leopard wrasse in next and don't want it too overcrowded.

I didn't see any female pink margin fairy wrasses at CRS. I'll have to ask Red. Cheers


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Wow, beautiful fish!


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re wrasse*

where did you pick up your wrasse and if you do not mine what kind of money was he.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

That wrasse is looking sharp...


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks! I picked it up from Canada Corals. I really like it. It was $110.

Originally I wanted a Lineatus Wrasse, but I am liking this one even more because we enjoy looking at the tank with just the actinic LEDs on and it still looks nice.

I will be getting my yellow tang on the weekend. We have also decided to forego the cleaner shrimp and get a Flame Hawkfish. I think it will add more colour and personality to the tank - even thought we love the shrimp. May try putting a few large Fire Shrimp in first and see if they get along


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Yellow tang is in and seems happy








[/URL]fish tank 2017[/IMG]

Picked up a few corals. taking it slow but had to add some colour








[/URL]fish tank 2017-2[/IMG]








[/URL]fish tank 2017-3[/IMG]








[/URL]green lobo copy[/IMG]








[/URL]fish tank 2017-4[/IMG]

These two are old corals from the tank before the restart that I couldn't give up.








[/URL]brain coral[/IMG]








[/URL]fish tank 2017-6[/IMG]


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

So, I was soooo excited that Red from Coral Reef Shop got his hands on the most perfect pair of Black Ice Clowns to replace the ones I lost - which was devastating. I couldn't wait to get them and bring them home.

Then...BAM! Ich! I think the last addition - the yellow tang - introduced ich into the system and all my fish have it. To say the least I was ticked! It was flawless when i put it in and it was almost a week after that it happened. Weird thing is there have been no signs of stress and all the fish seem to be getting along well.

So, I am feeding them like crazy with garlic guard and VitaChem and trying Ruby Reef Kick Ich. Well I'm happy to say it seems to be working! Ich is almost gone after just 5 days and everyone is eating like pigs and active. I think I may have dodged a bullet there. All the corals are doing well so no adverse effects.

I had bought a 38 gallon system just in case I needed to quarantine them but I don't think I'll need it now. Of course I still have to wait quite a while before I can bring the clowns home.


----------

